

Ask HN: Which Bank - nuao

I'm completely unsatisfied with my current bank.  The online interface is poor the range of services is narrow.<p>Can anyone recommend a decent small business bank?  I'd prefer a bank with at least a west coast presence.<p>Credit Unions have nice terms, but don't always have the best online infrastructure or multi-state branches.<p>I'm not really that picky, but fed up with the surprise fees and time-cost my current bank sucks from me.
======
whatusername
The Commonwealth Bank.

(Sorry -- only Australian's will get that! Basically - their long running
marketing slogan was the question: "Which Bank?" Long running to the point
that I was once asked it playing an Australian Edition of Trivial Pursuit)

